# Only in Death by Dan Abnett



## aggybooya (Jul 23, 2010)

Folks

I'm new here and hopefully posting this in here isn't classed as too 'off topic'.

I'm wondering if someone could please point me in the right direction. Where would be the best place to sell a limited edition hardback 40k novel?

Not something I would normally do, sell my limited edition books but the needs must at the moment. 

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks

AT


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ebay i sadly think will provide the best, or im sure a few guys around here will put in an offer?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ebay, amazon, the trading section of heresy. All good places, good luck


----------

